# iphone activation help



## buckas

received my new iphone yesterday (contract upgrade, already o2 customer, keep number etc) through CPW, stuck in the sim that came with it

plugged into computer, itunes booted up, saw the iphone setup screen, pressed continue then itunes asked me to sign into my itunes account, i signed in, confirmed address, and it completed

but

i do not think that it actually properly activated my new sim in the phone, whenever i reconnect my iphone it just syncs and that's it, i can't seem to get the iphone activation screen up?? therefore the phone just says "no service" etc also says "sim not provisioned" when going through the settings screen to the sim page

i've reinstalled itunes, reset the iphone, turned on and off countless times

i've tried my old sim (3g in the sim code) in the new iphone and it connects to o2 so i know the phone is fine, but i've tried my new iphone sim in my old phone and it says "inactive sim"

i saw and completed all of the steps in this walkthrough (excluding restore as it was new out the box) > How to Set Up a New iPhone - How to Use an iPhone with iTunes - How to Restore an iPhone from Backup

but i didn't see this screen or any screens which had an o2 logo on, which i've seen on the net prior to getting my phone which i was expecting to see










are you meant to see this o2 screen to activate the sim? - and how does it appear? as i fear even if i restore the phone and go through it again, i may just see the iphone/itunes setup screens again and not the o2 screens?

how do i activate my sim if itunes won't kick in and let me go through the process of the above screen????

cheers for any help


----------



## buckas

thinking about it again, would it be ok to use my old sim instead? it works for a start - it's a 3g sim (has 3g in the code) is same number connected to the same account 

is there any special reason you need to use the new sim?


----------



## JimR

When I swapped (same situation, existing O2 customer with 3G SIM) I just put my existing SIM in and away it went.
When the wife got hers, she only had a 2G SIM. O2 sent out a 3G one, but she had to ring up to get it activated once it arrived.


----------



## buckas

Fixed  posting this on iPhone


----------



## Jordan

when you update it to 3.0.1 make sure you change your APN to mobile.02.co.uk 

user - vertigo
password -password


----------



## PaulN

jason2800 said:


> when you update it to 3.0.1 make sure you change your APN to mobile.02.co.uk
> 
> user - vertigo
> password -password


Whats APN and where abouts do you change the above details? Need to update mine soon. Oh any gains from the update?

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## OCDMike

jason2800 said:


> when you update it to 3.0.1 make sure you change your APN to mobile.02.co.uk
> 
> user - vertigo
> password -password


No No No! :wall:

You only ever do this if your phone is NOT on an iPhone tariff (i.e if you were on O2 Simplicity, or a standard O2 tariff).

If you are on an iPhone tariff, do not touch any of these settings.


----------



## buckas

jason2800 said:


> when you update it to 3.0.1 make sure you change your APN to mobile.02.co.uk
> 
> user - vertigo
> password -password


it says i'm already on version 3.0.1

but my APN for "cellular data", "visual voicemail" and "mms" is idata.o2.co.uk

user + password are same as yours though - haven't touched it as it's working fine


----------



## OCDMike

buckas said:


> it says i'm already on version 3.0.1
> 
> but my APN for "cellular data", "visual voicemail" and "mms" is idata.o2.co.uk
> 
> user + password are same as yours though - haven't touched it as it's working fine


See my post above...If its not broke...


----------



## buckas

yeh cool

still weird though as i haven't seen these setups in itunes yet










even though o2 have activated my sim and it's all working cool


----------



## OCDMike

buckas said:


> yeh cool
> 
> still weird though as i haven't seen these setups in itunes yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even though o2 have activated my sim and it's all working cool


That is strange... only time it would tend to not ask you to activate is if your version of itunes is not up to date.

But, if its working, i'd just leave it... Might randomly ask you to do it later though, not that i've heard of that happening.


----------



## buckas

OCDMike said:


> That is strange... only time it would tend to not ask you to activate is if your version of itunes is not up to date.
> 
> But, if its working, i'd just leave it... Might randomly ask you to do it later though, not that i've heard of that happening.


yeh, itunes is version 8.2.1 x64, so newest one  strange, oh well - it's working :thumb:


----------

